Ask HN: What's you "topcolor", and why? - eridal
======
akkartik
#ffbb88. I thought the default looks too bright, almost red, when it's a
broader swathe than the logo. This just tones it down a bit and makes it look
"more like YC" to my eye.

I made this change when topcolor was first introduced and have never messed
with it since.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Sorry, but what's a "topcolor"? Are we talking about this
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topcolor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topcolor)
? I'm confused.

~~~
selectnull
topcolor is the color of HN's menu bar, it can be changed in the settings
(click on the username in the "top bar").

also, you can check
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)
as the list of most popular topcolors.

~~~
berelig
Do low karma users not have access to this option? Don't see anything in me
settings.

------
0942v8653
#ff6600 because I have no karma.

~~~
eridal
I wonder how much karma is needed for such change

~~~
cmdrfred
it appears to be > 100 at least.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I have 121 karma as of this writing and I don't see anywhere to change the
color in my settings. I didn't even know this was possible.

I have a custom CSS file using Stylish and my HN is mostly greyscale.
(Topcolor is #AAAAAA.)

------
Someone1234
5DB2FF because I like the blue/ocean shade.

However setting a topcolor is a waste of time as the "Add Comment" page
doesn't obey it, and the Y logo looks pretty horrible with anything but the
default.

------
japhyr
Abc251

It's significantly different from the stock orange, but it complements the
logo well. I only care about it because it lets me know whether I'm logged in
or not.

------
talles
Can't beat the traditional burning orange.

------
rubiquity
Stock orange because I dgaf.

------
sjs382
An orange that's lighter than the default: #ffcc66

------
Mz
dfcdfc

Cuz it's wavender. Duh.

